# Fair price for Axolotls?



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I've recently had two hundred or more axolotls hatch and all seem to be doing well. I was wondering what a fair price would be to sell them at? 

I have a friend interested in purchasing them to sell in his pet shop when they are about 3-5 inches. I am not looking to make a fortune and I have made him promise to sell each one with a care sheet i'll be providing for free and switch them onto sand. I have a mixture of leucistic and dark wild type. He currently sells them for about £26 as he says he can't sell them any cheaper because of what he pays for them. Shockingly he didn't mention how much that is... 

Anyone who thinks they have a reasonable suggestion for what I should charge him please let me know? 

Thanks 

Oh and anyone who might be interested in them personally feel free to drop me a message.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've seen them in shops from £15 up to £25.
As you have so many and he's a mate you could probably let them go cheaper. 
It's up to you, but :2thumb: on the caresheet and sand idea.

I was talking to a bloke in a shop near me and said about my fire salamanders breeding and he offered me £2 a baby, I can't imagine what they would of sold them for.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am no expert but I would say £10 each :2thumb: Others may think different :2thumb: I did see some advertised near me last year for £7 each but they were smaller


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

4'' specimens may sell for as much as £7 each trade. But when you consider how many you've got (though there will be losses), you have to take into account how much food and work you'll have to put into them (which, with good feeding, will take several months to get them to 4'' - if they've recently hatched that is). Plus, you need to take into account how much damage they'll have done to one another - although as you know they can regenerate limbs etc this also takes time and you will struggle to sell imperfect specimens. These acts of (feeding) aggression are almost ineveitable when raising large numbers of mexicanum together.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I have seperated them into groups of ten for now. I don't expect all of them to survive but i'm hoping for a good percentage. Just want to do my best by them before they go. As I say don't expect to get much for them. Was thinking about six pound each. Just wanted to be sure I wasn't being unrealistic with that number. Just wanted to get a second opinion so I didn't end up comin away with 20p for each one. lol.


----------



## JodieBromilow (Apr 18, 2011)

*Hi i read about your axolotls*

Hi i read about your axolotl's and i am very interested in buying two myself i can collect i live in wallasey, if you are still selling please email me back asap thanks Jodie.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

For baby Axolotls selling to shop £7-10 each depending on the size.

More so if they are charging £ 26 quid +

Ive got 9 axolotls, my most expensive was £ 30 quid ranging to free, estimated cost i paid was about £15 quid.

Hope this helps


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

i got mine at about 15


----------

